# My 55 Tropical Community



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

55 Gallon. 
Penguin 350 Bio-wheel and a Second Nature Whisper 2 filter.
Under gravel filter.
Marina aerator 
3 pieces of drift wood. 
crushed coral in the filters to maintain pH of 6.8 with all the driftwood.
No live plants currently
T12 6700K fluorescent bulbs
Various boulders and rock piles and caves. 
"Algae Filter" 

5 black skirt tetras
4 Buenos Aires tetras
4 Giant Danios
5 red minor tetras
3 tiger barbs
1 bala shark
1 kuhli loach
1 pictus catfish


----------



## swbernstel (Jul 10, 2012)

that's a good looking tank. Kodus


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you. It's been evolving for over a year, and it's finally at a point where I'm very proud of it.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Love the driftwood!


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

gar1948 said:


> Love the driftwood!


Thank you. I collected both pieces myself.


----------

